# Возможна ли диагностика и лечение позвоночника в Алматы?



## Ксеша (11 Мар 2007)

Я Алматинка. Мне необходимо обследование позвоночника и квалифицированная консультация. Есть ли в Алматы филиалы, работающие по Вашим методикам? В списке регионов г. Алматы нет и меня это настораживает, хотя на страничке "Об Авторе" указано, что в Алмате много учеников. Могли бы Вы кого-нибудь порекомендовать? Опасаюсь искать врача методом проб и ошибок. Не хотелось бы шутить со здоровьем.


----------



## Анатолий (11 Мар 2007)

К сожалению информации, о врачах, принимающих по нашей методике, в Алматы нет.
По этому мы не можем давать рекомендации.

Опишите Ваши жалобы, возможно, мы сможем дать совет по обследованию в вашем городе, у участкового невролога или других специалистов.


----------



## Ксеша (16 Мар 2007)

Cпасибо Вам за ответ.
После долгой ходьбы, а также занятий спортом (я занимаюсь танцами) появляются сильные боли в поянице. Мне кажется, это связанно с тем, что преподаватели заставляют постоянно держать спину ровно. А держать ее ровно я могу только за счет поясницы (я с детства немного сутулая). 

Еще беспокоят постоянные боли в стопах, я практически не могу подобрать себе удобную обувь, в которой я могла бы долго ходить. Говорят, это из-за неправильной походки. А все ведь взаимосвязано. Надеюсь, все это поправимо, пока организм молодой (сейчас мне 21 год). Что можете порекомендовать?


----------



## Анатолий (16 Мар 2007)

В пояснице боли локальные или отдают в нижние конечности, ягодичную область? 
Возможно,  что у Вас есть плоскостопие, необходимо обратится к ортопеду.

Сейчас Вам надо начать с консультации у невролога, затем у ортопеда.
Выяснить причину болей.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (16 Мар 2007)

А при танце работают в основном ноги? На разминке препадаватели не дают упражнений на верхний плечевой пояс? Может, самой заняться?


----------



## Михаил (17 Мар 2007)

На самом деле я слышал о существовании клиники, работающей по нашей методике в Казахстане. Действительно, очень много врачей проходили у нас усовершенствование. Но сейчас появляется очень много самозванцев, поэтому ответственности за них нести мы не можем. Если Вы спрашиваете о каких-либо конкретных врачах в вашем регионе, то пожалуйста сообщите мне их фамилии и тел. для связи. Я постараюсь ответить на Ваш вопрос.


----------



## Ell (17 Мар 2007)

Знаете что я скажу..
В СПб, по "Желтым страницам" в поиске можно было найти клинику Бобыря.
Буквально месяц-два назад. Врать не буду, не задумалась.

Сейчас данных сведений нет. Да и тогда не было прямых ссылок на Бобыря. Не знаю как объяснить.

А скажите, пожалуйста, СПб почему не охвачен? Извините за сленг.

Мне просто кажется, что у нас есть совершенно замечательные специалисты...
Не буду развивать тему, простите...

С уважением. Эльвира.


----------



## Ксеша (20 Мар 2007)

Я обратилась в Алматинскую "Клинику Бобыря" со своей проблемой. Находится она на улице Жарокова, телефон 2421294. После осмотра врач сказал, что у меня кифосколиоз 1-ой степени. 

Назначил 7 сеансов в течении полугода, сначала три и потом  остальные четыре с большими перерывами. Показал статические упражнения на все "три пояса". Три сеанса прошла, упражнения делаю, но изменений пока не заметила. Поясница и область чуть пониже ее (где спина теряет свое гордое название, но еще не стала попой) также болит после тренировок, хотя я сейчас стараюсь "выпрямляться вверх", а не назад засчет поясницы. 

Касательно танцев: я чередую тренировки по аэробике и восточным танцам. На обоих тренировках плечи и руки работают достаточно активно. В первом случае нагрузка силовая и в другом случае растяжка и упражнения на гибкость.  Еще посещаю бассейн.

В ближайшие две недели у меня перерыв в лечении. Что посоветуете? Стоит ли продолжать лечение? Номально ли то, что я не наблюдаю изменений после трех сеансов?


----------



## Helen (20 Мар 2007)

> Я обратилась в Алматинскую "Клинику Бобыря" со своей проблемой. Находится она на улице Жарокова, телефон 2421294. После осмотра врач сказал, что у меня кифосколиоз 1-ой степени.



Скажите, а было ли назначено обследование? Или Вы имели с собой ранее сделанные снимки? 

Если Вы не обследованы, то, думаю, это необходимо сделать, чтобы верифицировать диагноз, и более конкретно рекомендовать и объем лечебных процедур, и объем физической нагрузки, которую Вы имеете.


----------



## Анатолий (20 Мар 2007)

Не всегда результат проявляется с первых трех сеансов.
 Необходимо время , для закачки мускулатуры.


----------

